# Skylight runner



## Blondie69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all, I've got a 2004 autocruise starblazer marquis and the skylight plastic runner where you pull the blind is all cracked and won't pull smoothly any ideas , thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you referring to a Heki or one of the small skylights?
For the small ones, try O'Leary's or other cheaper suppliers and replace the whole unit.
If it is a Heki, then you will need to search for a replacement part. There are some about, I have seen them and at a reasonable price from people who have bought job lots of damaged Heki's. Otherwise a bullet may need biting if you wish to replace the unit.
It may be possible to fit a replacement strip inside the slide space, using whatever plastic comes to hand, which will need to be strong and thin.

Alan


----------



## Blondie69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for that , I don't know if its called a heki but it is the big one i the living area, I was thinking maybe a thin metal angle bar or strip , I'll have to look around


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It is more than likely a Seitz HEKI rooflight, which you can look up on Google. The inside replacement part is around £290+ with blinds, so it may be worth looking for a repair or buying a part from a spares dealer. I visited one in Barnsley a while back and they had a pile of them for around £80 but I cannot remember who they were.
Do not break the clear plastic dome, that is expensive.

Good luck!

Alan


----------

